# canyon nerve al+ 7.0 oder 6.0



## Maxii (24. Oktober 2012)

hallo,

ich fahre schon seit ca 7 jahre rennrad und möchte mir jetzt in nächster zeit ein MTB kaufen. 
Ich habe mich hierbei für ein canyon entschieden, bin mir nur nochnicht sicher welches modell.
ich habe vor in den nächsten 1-2 jahren meinen ersten alpencross zu fahren. so würde ich gerne touren mit viel feld und waldweg fahren wo auf mal n geiler trail dabei ist.
jetzt meine fragen:
merke ich als einsteiger den unterschied zwischen dem al+ 6.0 und dem al+ 7.0? oder werde ich es nach 5 jahre bereuen wenn ich das günstigere al+ 6.0 genommen haben?

mfg
Maxi


----------



## fuschnick (24. Oktober 2012)

Puh.. keine Ahnung was du in 5 Jahren bereuen wirst.

Aber die Hauptunterschiede sind 
1. XT oder Sram Schaltung, was ein bisschen Geschmackssache ist
2. Gabel und Dämpfer sind beim 7er hochwertiger, wie groß der Unterschied hier wirklich ist, kann ich dir nicht sagen, aber als Einsteiger wirst du kaum einen Unterschied merken
3. Verstellbare Sattelstütze beim 7er, was sich sehr wohl auch als Einsteiger bemerkbar macht wenn man viel berauf bergab Wechsel hat

Wenn ich als Anfänger nicht viele bergauf bergab Wechsel hätte würde ich zum 6er greifen. Eine Reverb lässt sich auch nach 5 Jahren noch nachrüsten ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Drahtesel_ (24. Oktober 2012)

Den Unterschied beim DÃ¤mpfer und Gabel wirst du vermutlich NICHT merken.
Evtl kannst bei der OB (Open Bath) Gabel den Service selber machen (AL+ 6.0).

Die Reverb lohnt sich (kriegst Sie aber auch fÃ¼r â¬ 200,- NEU im ZubehÃ¶r oder eine Gebrauchte fÃ¼r noch weniger)

Die Schaltung ist Geschmacksache, hatte vorher XT und jetzt SRAM X9, letzteres schaltet sich "fÃ¼r mich" sportlicher / direkter. 

Falls es fÃ¼r dich keine Weltreise nach Koblenz ist wÃ¼rde ich beide Probe fahren.


----------



## Maxii (24. Oktober 2012)

wenn der unterschied bei gabel und schaltung so gering ist und sich die sattelstütze für ca 200 einfach nachrüsten lässte liegt es dann nich nahe die 400 zu sprachen und sich das 6.0 zu kaufen?


----------



## ThiMuc (24. Oktober 2012)

Wo bekommste denn die Reverb Stealth für 200 ? Ich finde nur die Reverb für 200 und die Reverb für 300.... Und beim AL+ 7.0 ist die Reverb Stealth dabei!

6.0 mit der normalen Reverb könnte natürlich auch reichen 

Stelle mir im übrigen die gleiche Frage welches der beiden ich nehmen soll! 1799 sieht halt um einiges weniger aus wie 2199


----------



## Pizzaplanet (24. Oktober 2012)

sparen und davon lieber Ausrüstung oder Zubehör kaufen.

es sei denn Geld spielt keine Rolle dann nimm das teurere


----------



## austriacarp (24. Oktober 2012)

Verstellbare Sattelstütze ist auf jeden Fall eine super Sache würde aber trotzdem das 6.0 kaufen und nachrüsten den die XT und auch die SLX sind besser wie die X9. Ich bin die X9 und dann die X0 gefahren sind aber beide mit den vergleichbaren Shimano Schaltgruppen XT und XTR nicht gleichwertig ist zumindestens meine Meinung natürlich gibt es auch welche die sagen das die X0 die beste Schaltung ist aber mit der Shimano bist du glücklicher besonders wenn du kein Schrauber bist.


----------



## Drahtesel_ (24. Oktober 2012)

Machst damit absolut nichts verkehrt! Aber du solltest dir eben sicher sein was du für die nächsten Jahre möchtest, Nachrüsten ist i.d.R. teurer.


----------



## Maxii (24. Oktober 2012)

also wenn man die sattelstütze außer acht lässt dann lieber des 6.0?

was ist eigentlich mit den bremsen? macht des n großen unterschied ob avid elixir 3.0 oder 5.0?


----------



## Drahtesel_ (24. Oktober 2012)

Die 3 er sollte reichen.... solide Einstiegsbremse. Bin die mal Probegefahren.


----------



## austriacarp (24. Oktober 2012)

Bis ca.80 kg sind beide OK darüber kannst alle 2 Kübeln. Haben auch die gleichen Beläge und Bremssättel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ThiMuc (24. Oktober 2012)

mhhh dann muss ich wohl paar Kilo abspecken


----------



## fuschnick (24. Oktober 2012)

austriacarp schrieb:


> ... würde aber trotzdem das 6.0 kaufen und nachrüsten den die XT und auch die SLX sind besser wie die X9. Ich bin die X9 und dann die X0 gefahren sind aber beide mit den vergleichbaren Shimano Schaltgruppen XT und XTR nicht gleichwertig ist zumindestens meine Meinung natürlich gibt es auch welche die sagen das die X0 die beste Schaltung ist aber mit der Shimano bist du glücklicher besonders wenn du kein Schrauber bist.


 

Also ich hab sowohl X9 als auch XT. Die X9 fühlt sich um einiges besser an und hat auch bisher weniger Beachtung gefordert. Warum sollte die Sram nur was für Schrauber sein?


----------



## LANDOs (24. Oktober 2012)

Eigentlich stellt sich die Frage nicht wirklich:

Sinnvollerweise nur AL+ 6.0

Statt eines AL+ 7.0 würde ich nämlich jederzeit ein Strive 7.0 für 100 Euro mehr vorziehen.

Gruß


----------



## austriacarp (24. Oktober 2012)

fuschnick schrieb:


> Also ich hab sowohl X9 als auch XT. Die X9 fühlt sich um einiges besser an und hat auch bisher weniger Beachtung gefordert. Warum sollte die Sram nur was für Schrauber sein?


Ich bin die X9 nicht mal ein halbes Jahr gefahren andauernd Schaltung nachstellen müssen Schaltwerk ist viel empfindlicher auf Dreck als das Shimano ein wenig Matsch drauf und schon hat es angefangen zu rattern das X0 bin ich dann ca ein Jahr gefahren war um einiges besser aber nicht annähern ein XTR habe jetzt am Stumpi komplett XTR und am Enduro XTR Shifter und ein Saint 810 Schaltwerk das ist die beste Kombi die ich je gefahren bin überhaupt fürs grobe und die Kettenführung kannst dir auch noch schenken.


----------



## diebraut81 (24. Oktober 2012)

bin 2010 auch dem Nerve AM 7.0 ins MTB fahren eingestiegen, jetzt ist schon der Wunsch nach mehr da... ;-)
Würde Dir bei diesen beiden auch eher zum 6er raten und die Reverb irgendwann als Schnapper nachrüsten. Hab meine neu für 140 geschossen. 
Ich werde nächstes Jahr auf das Tork Gapstar oder das Carver IBC aufrüsten. Da hast Du auf jeden Fall ne richtig supi Austattung und nicht den Fox Schmarrn, ist allerdings auch deutlich schwerer und für schweres Gelände & Kicker. Das AM kommt dann weg.
Wenn Du nur leichtere Touren fahren willst würde ich zum Nerve AL6 greifen und für das gesparte Geld einen richtig leichten und guten Laufradsatz nachkaufen. Die Cassette & Kurbel und Reifen kann man dann nach Verschleiß gegen was leichtes bzw. besseres tauschen.


----------



## Astaroth (24. Oktober 2012)

Hallo Maxii,
wenn ich so lese was du mit dem Bike vorhast wäre es dann nicht sinnvoller ein Hardtail zu kaufen...?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LANDOs (24. Oktober 2012)

Astaroth schrieb:


> Hallo Maxii,
> wenn ich so lese was du mit dem Bike vorhast wäre es dann nicht sinnvoller ein Hardtail zu kaufen...?



interessanter Ansatz


----------



## Astaroth (25. Oktober 2012)

LANDOs schrieb:


> interessanter Ansatz



Er schreibt doch das er hauptsächlich Feld - und Waldwege mit dem Bike in Angriff nehmen will und hin und wieder mal einen geilen Trail. Da doch in meinen Augen ein Hardtail.


----------



## LANDOs (25. Oktober 2012)

Ja, macht ein Freund auch. Der ist aber dankbar für das Fully Nerve AL. weil er mehrere Bandscheibenvorfälle hatte. Er sagt immer, nie wieder Hardtail.


----------



## Maxii (25. Oktober 2012)

hab am anfang auch über ein hardtail nachgedacht. 
es soll aber n fully werden da ich wenn ich nach nem jahr dann doch lieber ins gröbere gelände gehen will dann bereu ichs vielleicht n hardtail gekauft zu haben. so mit dem fully bin ich dann doch einfach flexibler falls ich doch mal etwas anderes fahren will


----------



## stanleydobson (25. Oktober 2012)

Maxii schrieb:


> hab am anfang auch über ein hardtail nachgedacht.
> es soll aber n fully werden da ich wenn ich nach nem jahr dann doch lieber ins gröbere gelände gehen will dann bereu ichs vielleicht n hardtail gekauft zu haben. so mit dem fully bin ich dann doch einfach flexibler falls ich doch mal etwas anderes fahren will



Ist auch richtig so, bei mir ist der wunsch nach nem halnem jahr schon vkrhanden und ich könnte mir in den arsch beissen


----------



## Hillcruiser (25. Oktober 2012)

ich hab auch über diese beiden Modelle nachgedacht; hab jetzt aber aber eher das Radon Slide 150 im Auge; 
die Ausstattung ist mindestens gleichwertig; Reverb ist auch dran und das Gewicht ist deutlich geringer als beim AL+


----------



## LANDOs (25. Oktober 2012)

Ja, aber das AL+ hat IMHO für ein Allmountain die bessere Geometrie...

Und tendenziell ist ein etwas schweres Bike auch oftmals das stabilere. Die 13,2 kg des AL+ 7.0 sind doch absolut okay. Das Radon Silde 150 8.0 hat ja 13,3 kg.

Ich würde das Bike nicht nach dem Prospekt aussuchen und Probefahren... Der Weg nach Koblenz und dann zu Radon lohnt sich...


----------



## Pizzaplanet (25. Oktober 2012)

woher ist der TE Ã¼berhaupt?

propain Headline wÃ¤re noch je Ãberlegung wenn 2000â¬ drin sind.


----------



## Drahtesel_ (26. Oktober 2012)

Radon Slide 1500 8.0,  2000,- (Reverb hast du da auch shcon dring und fast komplett XT)

Meiner Meinung nach das Mittelding zwischen AL+ 6 und 7


----------



## austriacarp (26. Oktober 2012)

Alleine von der Zugverlegung her würde ich mir kein Radon kaufen da ist Canyon um Jahre voraus und optisch macht es auch kein Bild wenn die Züge auf der Oberseite vom Unterrohr verlaufen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sasule (27. Oktober 2012)

War gerade eben auf der Fox Homepage und mir ist aufgefallen das die bei den Talas Gabeln kein 2013 Modell ohne Kashima Coat haben. Was für eine Gabel ist dann bei den Modellen Strive 8.0 und Nerve AL+ 8.0 verbaut? 2012 ?


----------



## Pizzaplanet (27. Oktober 2012)

austriacarp schrieb:


> Alleine von der Zugverlegung her würde ich mir kein Radon kaufen da ist Canyon um Jahre voraus und optisch macht es auch kein Bild wenn die Züge auf der Oberseite vom Unterrohr verlaufen.



lieber aufm Unterrohr wie innenverlegt 
da sieht man wie die meinungen auseinander gehen können.


----------



## austriacarp (27. Oktober 2012)

Pizzaplanet schrieb:


> lieber aufm Unterrohr wie innenverlegt
> da sieht man wie die meinungen auseinander gehen können.


Unterrohr verlegt ist kein Problem aber doch nicht auf der Oberseite


----------



## MikeZ (27. Oktober 2012)

sasule schrieb:


> War gerade eben auf der Fox Homepage und mir ist aufgefallen das die bei den Talas Gabeln kein 2013 Modell ohne Kashima Coat haben. Was für eine Gabel ist dann bei den Modellen Strive 8.0 und Nerve AL+ 8.0 verbaut? 2012 ?



Es gibt einen Unterschied zwischen Fox Aftermarket-Gabeln und Fox OEM-Gabeln...
Du findest also die verbauten Gabeln diverser Bike-Herstellern nicht zwangsläufig auf der Homepage, weil die sich ihr eigenes Süppchen zusammenstecken lassen.
Da die Forken der angesprochenen Bikes CTD-Gabeln sind, müssen es 2013er sein.


----------



## playbike (2. November 2012)

hat schon jemand was zum Rahmengewicht gehört?
Hat das 2013 Al+ Postmount 6" oder 7" Aufnahme?
Welcher Tretlagerstandard ist verbaut?


----------



## jurawheel (13. November 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

Ich bin neu hier und möchte mich kurz vorstellen. Bin 42 Jahre alt und hatte vor 4 Jahren einen schweren Bandscheibenvorfall. Kann deswegen mein Hardtail nicht mehr fahren und möchte auf ein Fully umsteigen.

Leider habe auch das gleiche Problem mit der Kaufentscheidung. Bin schon mal ein Stumpjumper FSR COM probe gefahren. War auch mit der Geometrie /Sitzposition sehr zufrieden, leider ist mir die Ausstattung für den Preis dann doch etwas zu mau.
Mein Budget liegt so zwischen 2000 bis 2500 rum, möchte damit auch etwas Marathon und Trails fahren. Also es sollte auch bergauf fahrbar sein

Schwanke auch zwischen den Nerve AL+ 7.0 oder 8.0, oder den Radon Slide150- 8.0 oder 9.0.
Optisch finde ich Canyon etwas schöner, denke die Ausstattung
ist aber bei Radon besser?
Wohne im Südosten von Bayern und kann deshalb nicht nach Koblenz oder Bonn fahren

Jetzt habe ich das Strive AL 7.0 gesehen und das würde mir optisch am besten gefallen. Bin jetzt aberabsolut kein Experte und würde gern euere Meinung dazu einholen.
Ist das Strive Touren/Marathon tauglich (Übersetzung) oder doch lieber ein Slide oder Nerve? Und wenn ja welches? 

Vielen dank schon mal


----------



## austriacarp (13. November 2012)

Habe nur die Testberichte vom Strive gelesen da wird der Hinterbau stark kritisiert und gegenüber den Nerve abgewertet. Das Nerve 2012 AM konnte ich schon kurz testen ist ein bike der Spitzenklasse und das neue ist sicher gleichwertig oder noch besser. Mein Arbeitskollege bekommt in 2 Wochen sein neues AL+ dann könnte ich dir mehr dazu sagen.


----------



## jurawheel (13. November 2012)

austriacarp schrieb:


> Habe nur die Testberichte vom Strive gelesen da wird der Hinterbau stark kritisiert und gegenüber den Nerve abgewertet. Das Nerve 2012 AM konnte ich schon kurz testen ist ein bike der Spitzenklasse und das neue ist sicher gleichwertig oder noch besser. Mein Arbeitskollege bekommt in 2 Wochen sein neues AL+ dann könnte ich dir mehr dazu sagen.



Gut, dann scheidet das Strive schon mal aus.
Vielen Dank für deine schnelle Antwort


----------



## DerMuckel (13. November 2012)

http://www.mountain-heroes.com/
Bei denen kann man auch testen. Die sitzen in Bad Hildelang; vieleicht ist das ja näher für Dich. Ohne das Popometer anzuwerfen, würde ich die Investition nicht machen.

Gruß,
Muckel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jurawheel (13. November 2012)

Danke für den Tipp, da waren es nur noch 270km.
Was mich noch beschäftigt ist die Rahmengröße. Bin 180cm groß und hab ne ganz normale Statur. Hätte also vom Gefühl her ein M gewählt, der Größenkonfigurator schlägt mir aber immer ein S vor. 
Kann ich mir ehrlich gesagt nicht vorstellen. Beim Rennrad fahre ich z.B. einen 56er Rahmen und das Hardtail war 18".

Grüße
Paulchen


----------



## desktop (13. November 2012)

jurawheel schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> Ich bin neu hier und möchte mich kurz vorstellen. Bin 42 Jahre alt und hatte vor 4 Jahren einen schweren Bandscheibenvorfall. Kann deswegen mein Hardtail nicht mehr fahren und möchte auf ein Fully umsteigen.
> 
> ...



Bin das Strive 2012 am Samstag in Koblenz Probe gefahren. Ein wirklich sehr fgutes Bike mit dem klaren Fokus auf Downhill. Das Teil macht für mich auf wirklichen Touren keinen großen Sinn. Dafür ist es aber auch nicht konzipiert. Das neue AL+ geht eher in Richtung Touren kann aber auch im Downhill einiges bieten. Am AL+ hätte ich mir nur eine 34er Fox gewünscht. Dann wäre es für mich perfekt.


----------



## austriacarp (13. November 2012)

jurawheel schrieb:


> Danke für den Tipp, da waren es nur noch 270km.
> Was mich noch beschäftigt ist die Rahmengröße. Bin 180cm groß und hab ne ganz normale Statur. Hätte also vom Gefühl her ein M gewählt, der Größenkonfigurator schlägt mir aber immer ein S vor.
> Kann ich mir ehrlich gesagt nicht vorstellen. Beim Rennrad fahre ich z.B. einen 56er Rahmen und das Hardtail war 18".
> 
> ...


Du brauchst ein M dendenz eher noch zum L wie zum S aber auf jedenfall ein M egal was der Kalkulator sagt


> Am AL+ hätte ich mir nur eine 34er Fox gewünscht.


Die würde ich mir auch wünschen aber soviel ich weiß bauen die die 34er nur für 29".


----------



## CAPITO (13. November 2012)

@jurawheel
Ich war letzten Montag in Koblenz und hab das Nerve AL und das Nerve AL+ gefahren.
Für Touren hat mir der freundliche Berater das Nerve Al empfohlen.
Bei der Rahmengröße ein M, und den Vorbau 10 mm länger. L war mir zu groß. 
Ich bin 1,78 groß, Schrittlänge 84cm.
Die anderen Körpermaße weiß ich jetzt leider nicht, kann ich aber bei Interresse gerne mal nachmessen, und dir zusenden.

Gruß


----------



## jurawheel (13. November 2012)

Hallo und vielen Dank an euch für die zahlreichen Antworten
Denke es wird ein Nerve AL+7.0 in M...vielleicht aber auch das 8.0
Bei den Bremsen bin ich mir noch unschlüssig, hab etwas schwere Knochen und bring 89kg auf die Waage. 
Denke das sollte aber für beide Bremsanlagen (Avid X0 Trail & Avid Elixir 5) kein Problem sein?

Grüße,
Paulchen


----------



## desktop (13. November 2012)

austriacarp schrieb:


> Du brauchst ein M dendenz eher noch zum L wie zum S aber auf jedenfall ein M egal was der Kalkulator sagt
> 
> Die würde ich mir auch wünschen aber soviel ich weiß bauen die die 34er nur für 29".


 
Am Strive verbauen die ja auch die 34er. Würde gerne mal wissen, ob der AL+ Rahmen für ne 34 Talas 160mm von Canyon frei gegeben ist. Dann würde ich die originale 150er raus werfen und verkaufen  und gegen ne 34 tausche. Weiß das jemand?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tomson6666 (13. November 2012)

CAPITO schrieb:


> @_jurawheel_
> Ich war letzten Montag in Koblenz und hab das Nerve AL und das Nerve AL+ gefahren.
> 
> Wie konntest du denn schon das Nerve al+ Testen. Am Telefon bei Canyon haben sie mir gesagt das Testbikes erst ab KW 48 zur verfügung stehen?
> ...


----------



## CAPITO (14. November 2012)

Hallo tomson,
ich war selber überrascht, weil laut Canyon Seite, Showroom Testbikes, die Al+ Modelle noch nicht aufgeführt sind.
Aber die hatten ein Al+ 8.0 in light white-orange.
Ruf doch dort nochmal an, und frag nach dem Bike. Wie schon geschrieben, war ich letzte Woche Montag dort.

Gruß


----------



## Drahtesel_ (14. November 2012)

desktop schrieb:


> Am Strive verbauen die ja auch die 34er. Würde gerne mal wissen, ob der AL+ Rahmen für ne 34 Talas 160mm von Canyon frei gegeben ist. Dann würde ich die originale 150er raus werfen und verkaufen  und gegen ne 34 tausche. Weiß das jemand?



Suchfunktion benutzen

Bsp.

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=584342


Wird vermutlich nicht anders sein wie beim Vorgänger auch (also ehemals "AM"), 
eine offiziele Freigabe von Canyon gibt es nicht. Trotzdem gibt es genug Leute die z.B. auf eine RS Lyrik (160 mm) oder Fox 36 umgestiegen sind und sich über den flacheren Lenkwinkel sowie etwas mehr FW freuen.


----------



## desktop (14. November 2012)

Drahtesel_ schrieb:


> Suchfunktion benutzen
> 
> Bsp.
> 
> ...



Dann mus  ich jetzt nur noch günstig ne 34er schiessen!


----------



## Keeper1407 (19. November 2012)

Gibt es mittlerweile noch weitere Probefahrer des neuen Nerve AL+ ? Wäre schön, hier ihre Meinungen/Erfahrungen lesen zu können.


----------



## ms303 (19. November 2012)

Drahtesel_ schrieb:


> Suchfunktion benutzen
> 
> Bsp.
> 
> ...


 

Ob der Lenkwinkel dann nicht vielleicht etwas sehr flach wird?

2012 hatte das AM einen Lenkwinkel von 68,5 Grad, dass 2013er AL+ hat nur noch 67 Grad.

Und dann noch eine Gabel, die die Front weiter erhöht bzw. den Lenkwinkel flacher macht?

Ich kenn mich noch nicht so gut aus, aber kommt man dann nicht schon beim Lenkwinkel fast in den Bereich Freeride/Downhill?

Und ob man das will?


----------



## Keeper1407 (19. November 2012)

Ohh nerv(e)!!!

Die Verfügbarkeit ist beim AL+ um eine Woche auf KW49 nach hinten verschoben worden.


----------



## tomson6666 (19. November 2012)

Keeper1407 schrieb:


> Ohh nerv(e)!!!
> 
> Die Verfügbarkeit ist beim AL+ um eine Woche auf KW49 nach hinten verschoben worden.


 

Das bezieht sich doch nur auf die Lieferung von neuen Bike Bestellungen. Meines wissens sind bereits bestellte Bikes davon
nicht betroffen. Oder? Ich hoffe doch stark das die ersten Testbikes auch ab KW 48 zur Verfügung stehen. Die wollen doch auch was verkaufen !!


----------



## Keeper1407 (21. November 2012)

Auf der Facebook-Seite von Canyon findet man etwas weiter unten eine Bilderserie vom Fest in Roc d'Azur 2012. In Bild 3/4 sieht man rechts das neue 6er Nerve AM in Black Sea Lackierung. Ich finds klasse. 

Welche Lackierung gefällt Euch besser? Black Sea oder Hornet?


----------



## Maxii (22. November 2012)

Black sea


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tomson6666 (22. November 2012)

Auf jeden fall Black Sea. Habe gestern übrigens mit Canyon gesprochen,
Testbikes gibts wirklich erst ab KW 49, wenn es sich nicht nochmal verschiebt. Momentan haben sie nur ein AL+ 8.0 in größe M da.


----------



## Keeper1407 (23. November 2012)

Sobald das neue AM als Testbike in L zur Verfügung steht, fahre ich nach Koblenz.
Dann entscheide ich mich zwischen Nerve AL7.0 und AL+6.0. AKtuell tendiere ich zum AL+ im Black Sea Design.


----------



## tomson6666 (24. November 2012)

mir gehts genauso. AL + 6.0 in Black Sea!!!


----------



## Dice8 (10. Dezember 2012)

tomson6666 schrieb:


> mir gehts genauso. AL + 6.0 in Black Sea!!!



Habe meins gestern bestellt


----------



## tomson6666 (11. Dezember 2012)

Ohne Probe zu Sitzen. Oder haste größe M bestellt?


----------



## Dice8 (11. Dezember 2012)

Hab M bestellt. 18" passt bei mir mit 182cm Körpergröße eigentlich immer. Nach dem Canyon Rechner den ich mal aus Spaß gemacht habe soll ich auch M nehmen.


----------



## Keeper1407 (11. Dezember 2012)

> Hab M bestellt. 18" passt bei mir mit 182cm Körpergröße eigentlich  immer. Nach dem Canyon Rechner den ich mal aus Spaß gemacht habe soll  ich auch M nehmen.



Da wünsch ich Dir mal viel Glück! Bin 184 groß, fahre ein Twentyniner mit 19" Rahmen und der geht gerade noch.


----------



## tomson6666 (11. Dezember 2012)

Also ich bin auch 182 cm groß. Aber ich würde mir das nicht einfach auf Verdacht bestellen. Für das Geld will ich sicher sein das mein Bike genau passt. Deshalb ohne Probesitzen geht für mich gar nichts.


----------



## Dice8 (11. Dezember 2012)

Twentyniner hatte ich davor auch in 18" und hat 1A gepasst. Ich mache mir da eher weniger Gedanken zu. 20" bzw. L ist mir Def. Zu groß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Keeper1407 (11. Dezember 2012)

Bin mal gespannt, wie lange es noch dauert, bis die Schnarchzapfen von Canjon ein Testbike in Größe L in ihren Laden stellen? Vorher kaufe ich gar nichts!


----------



## Dice8 (11. Dezember 2012)

Im Worst Case das Bike in M zurück schicken und Ersatzlieferung in L fordern. Wo ist das Problem?


----------



## tomson6666 (11. Dezember 2012)

Ich will mich auf mein Bike uneingeschränkt freuen können und nicht im Hinterkopf den gedanken haben hoffentlich passt das auch alles, oder immer im Zweifel sein ob eine andere größe nicht besser gewesen wäre.
Auf ein zurückschicken im worst case hätte ich keinen Bock.


----------



## Dice8 (11. Dezember 2012)

Das sieht jeder anders. Warum auch nicht. 
Ich freue mich auf mein AL+ in *M*


----------



## tomson6666 (11. Dezember 2012)

Ich glaub, ich binn einfach nur neidisch  Wann haste denn Liefertermin?
Wenns da ist, poste mal ein paar Bilder. Echte Fotos vom neuen AL+ sind ja echt rar gesäht.


----------



## Dice8 (11. Dezember 2012)

Keine Ahnung wann das kommt. Das AL+ ist ab Lager verfügbar und soll laut Hotline Mitarbeiterin noch diese Woche an DHL übergeben werden. 
Fotos kann ich gerne machen. Mir ist das Problem mit den wenigen Fotos im www bekannt 
Kann ja auch ein unboxing Video machen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tomson6666 (11. Dezember 2012)

Das wäre super !!


----------



## Keeper1407 (11. Dezember 2012)

Guter Mann...


----------



## Dice8 (13. Dezember 2012)

Habe heute die lang erwartete E-Mail erhalten das mein AL+ zur Zeit kommissioniert wird. Vielleicht habe ich es am Samstag schon hier.


----------



## tomson6666 (13. Dezember 2012)

Die sollen mal ein bischen hin machen.
Denk an die Bilder und oder Video !!!!!!


----------



## brandi (13. Dezember 2012)

Ich bin stark für das Video


----------



## Dice8 (17. Dezember 2012)

und gestern kam der DHL Mann


----------



## Manolo2903 (17. Dezember 2012)

Habe mir letzten Samstag das AL 7.0 in DeppBlack Ano gekauft, nach einer Probefahrt vor Ort habe ich mich für Größe s entschieden ( 1.71m) M hätte es auch getan. Kann jedem nur Raten vorher Probe zu fahren.


----------



## tomson6666 (18. Dezember 2012)

Dice8 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 242554und gestern kam der DHL Mann


 Und wo sind die Fotos vom Bike ? der Karton interressiert doch keinen!!
Poste mal was!!!!


----------



## Dice8 (18. Dezember 2012)

Fotos kommen gleich. Eins vorweg, ich habe es wieder zurück geschickt.


----------



## Manolo2903 (18. Dezember 2012)

Wieso?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dice8 (18. Dezember 2012)

Hier paar Fotos


----------



## Dice8 (18. Dezember 2012)

So 100% war ich mit der Geometrie vom AL+ in M nicht zufrieden. Liegt ggf an dem relativ kurzen Vorbau mit 70mm. Canyon hat mir auch einen Vorbautausch angeboten aber ob dies zu meiner Zufriedenheit wäre weiß ich nicht. Desweiteren ist die Sattelstange fast auf max. Anschlag draußen. Hatte nur noch ca. 2-3 cm bis zu "max. Linie". Lieber möchte ich das AL+ in L fahren/testen. Allerdings hat das AL+ in L einen 90mm Vorbau der dann wiederrum ggf zu lang ist. Also muss beim L dann ggf. ein kürzerer Vorbau (70mm) dran. Und um das hin und her geschickte zu vermeiden werde ich im neuen Jahr u.a. nach Koblenz fahren. Desweiteren werde ich mir auch in Bonn das Slide 150 8.0 anschauen. Das YT Wicked 150 wäre ggf. auch noch eine Option. Die Entscheide fälle ich allerdings im neuen Jahr. Dann habe ich Urlaub und Zeit genug mir die Bikes "in Ruhe" anzuschauen.


----------



## austriacarp (18. Dezember 2012)

Schicken die dir die Räder zum Testen? Ein 70mm Vorbau ist dir zu kurz und ein 90mm Vorbau zu Lang??? Die Vorbau Länge ändert die Sitzposition aber nichts daran das dir das Bike zu klein ist. Enduro Bikes dentieren immer mehr zu kürzeren Vorbauten da sind 70mm schon lange ich fahre am Stumpi und Enduro 60mm ist weit besser als mit den 75mm Vorbau.


----------



## Manolo2903 (18. Dezember 2012)

Von wo ab wird der Vorbau gemessen.
.


----------



## Dice8 (18. Dezember 2012)

Manolo2903 schrieb:


> Von wo ab wird der Vorbau gemessen.
> .



Mitte bis Mitte. "Quasi von der Schraube der Kralle bis zu Halbschale"


----------



## mirko660 (18. Dezember 2012)

@Dice8: Wie groß bist du?


----------



## Dice8 (18. Dezember 2012)

mirko660 schrieb:


> @_Dice8_: Wie groß bist du?



182cm


----------



## Manolo2903 (18. Dezember 2012)

Dann hab ich ein 80 er Vorbau, könnte auch ein bisschen länger sein.


----------



## mirko660 (18. Dezember 2012)

@Dice8: Was für eine Schrittlänge hast du? Habe mir bei auch das AL+ in M gekauft. Ich hatte vorher das Nerve AM in M und in L probegefahren und mich auf dem M wohler gefühlt. Bin 1,80m groß.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dice8 (18. Dezember 2012)

Ich hatte mich vor der Bestellung vermessen. Nach aktueller Messung mit Wasserwaage "bis zum Anschlag" eine SL von 88-89cm. Laut canyon passt das auch zur Körpergröße. Vorher hatte ich eine SL von 86cm gemessen was laut canyon eher zu einer Körpergröße von 178cm gepasst hätte.


----------



## mirko660 (18. Dezember 2012)

Dice8 schrieb:


> Ich hatte mich vor der Bestellung vermessen. Nach aktueller Messung mit Wasserwaage "bis zum Anschlag" eine SL von 88-89cm. Laut canyon passt das auch zur Körpergröße. Vorher hatte ich eine SL von 86cm gemessen was laut canyon eher zu einer Körpergröße von 178cm gepasst hätte.



War das Rad viel zu klein? Was hat das PPS gesagt?


----------



## Dice8 (18. Dezember 2012)

Mir kam es zu klein vor. Sattelstange war fast auf max draußen. Keine Ahnung in canyon die Geometriedaten anders messen als radon. Beim radon hat 18" 1A gepasst.


----------



## mirko660 (18. Dezember 2012)

Dice8 schrieb:


> Mir kam es zu klein vor. Sattelstange war fast auf max draußen. Keine Ahnung in canyon die Geometriedaten anders messen als radon. Beim radon hat 18" 1A gepasst.



Ich hoffe das mir das in M passt bei 1,80m und ich glaube 86cm SL.


----------



## austriacarp (18. Dezember 2012)

mirko660 schrieb:


> Ich hoffe das mir das in M passt bei 1,80m und ich glaube 86cm SL.


Mit diesen Maßen würde ich auf jeden Fall ein L nehmen.


----------



## mirko660 (18. Dezember 2012)

austriacarp schrieb:


> Mit diesen Maßen würde ich auf jeden Fall ein L nehmen.



Hatte vorher das Torque ES in M und das hatte perfekt gepasst und das Nerve AM hat mir in M auch besser gepasst als L. Das PPS hat auch M ausgespuckt. Dann sollte M doch passen oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## austriacarp (19. Dezember 2012)

Der Größen Rechner auf der Canyon Seite ist auf jeden Fall fürn Hugo hat mir ein M ausgespuckt was ich nicht fahren kann.


----------



## MikeZ (19. Dezember 2012)

mirko660 schrieb:


> Ich hoffe das mir das in M passt bei 1,80m und ich glaube 86cm SL.



Ich bin 1,82m groß bei einer SL von 86cm. Das 2012 Nerve AM passt mir fast perfekt... Die Reverb habe ich gute 6cm aus dem Sitzrohr gezogen.
Allerdings war mir der Vorbau etwas kurz, da ich relativ lange Arme habe. Fahre jetzt 90mm, umgedreht (-5°) und ohne Spacer.

Wenn´s etwas touren-lastig und entspannter sein soll, würde ich aber auch eher zu Größe L tendieren.
Ich komme halt vom Rennrad, die "sportlich gebückte" Sitzposition mit ordentlicher Sattelüberhöhung ist mir quasi angeboren 

EDIT:
Hab´s gerade mal nachgerechnet: Bei einer SL von 86cm in Kombination mit einer versenkbaren Sattelstütze ziemlich sicher zu groß!
Sinn der Stütze ist ja, daß der obere Anschlag erreicht wird, plus Sattel/Sattelgestell und Flansch der Stütze. Je nach Modell von Sattelstütze und Sattel wird das schon zu viel sein....


----------



## mirko660 (19. Dezember 2012)

MikeZ schrieb:


> Ich bin 1,82m groß bei einer SL von 86cm. Das 2012 Nerve AM passt mir fast perfekt... Die Reverb habe ich gute 6cm aus dem Sitzrohr gezogen.
> Allerdings war mir der Vorbau etwas kurz, da ich relativ lange Arme habe. Fahre jetzt 90mm, umgedreht (-5°) und ohne Spacer.
> 
> Wenn´s etwas touren-lastig und entspannter sein soll, würde ich aber auch eher zu Größe L tendieren.
> ...



Also hast du eins in Größe M?
Was ist ziemlich sicher zu groß?


----------



## MikeZ (19. Dezember 2012)

mirko660 schrieb:


> Also hast du eins in Größe M?
> Was ist ziemlich sicher zu groß?



Ja, ich fahre M

Zu groß heisst, daß das Sitzrohr in Kombination mit einer versenkbaren Sattelstütze (RS Reverb) zu lang ist, ausgehend davon, daß wir die gleiche SL haben.
Die Reverb hat einen Hub von 150mm, plus den Flansch der Stütze (ca 40mm), plus Stützen-Kopf.

Bei meinem M habe ich die Sattelstütze geschätzt 50mm ausgezogen und ich fahre einen sehr flachen Sattel. Da das Sitzrohr beim L 38mm länger ist, bleibt da nur 12mm Luft, da die Reverb ja nur bis zum Flansch eingeschoben werden kann. Fährst Du jetzt einen hoch bauenden Sattel, wäre die Stütze somit schon zu lang.

Das alles gilt natürlich nur in Verbindung mit der RS Reverb 150mm....


----------



## Pizzaplanet (19. Dezember 2012)

ich frag mich immer was manche für riesen bikes fahren.
ich bin 172cm klein und hab ne SL von etwa 83 und fahre nen S Rahmen (430mm Sitzrohr).
Bei M (480mm Sitzrohr) würde eine 150er Reverg auch nicht mehr gehen, ne 125er hätte noch ein wenig Luft wenn auch nicht mehr viel.
Dazu finde ich selber kurze Bikes echt bequemer.


----------



## MikeZ (19. Dezember 2012)

Pizzaplanet schrieb:


> ich frag mich immer was manche für riesen bikes fahren.
> ich bin 172cm klein und hab ne SL von etwa 83 und fahre nen S Rahmen (430mm Sitzrohr).
> Bei M (480mm Sitzrohr) würde eine 150er Reverg auch nicht mehr gehen, ne 125er hätte noch ein wenig Luft wenn auch nicht mehr viel.
> Dazu finde ich selber kurze Bikes echt bequemer.



Naja, jeder Jeck ist anders... 
Es kommt aber auch ein wenig auf die restlichen Rohre an.
Wenn Deine Daten stimmen, bin ich 10cm größer, habe aber nur 3cm längere Beine. Daher passt mir das M bzgl. der SL ziemlich gut, das Oberrohr ist aber eigentlich zu kurz. Daher muss ich auf einen für AM untypischen Vorbau in 90mm zurückgreifen...


----------



## austriacarp (19. Dezember 2012)

> Daher passt mir das M bzgl. der SL ziemlich gut, das Oberrohr ist aber eigentlich zu kurz. Daher muss ich auf einen für AM untypischen Vorbau in 90mm zurückgreifen...


Mit den längeren Vorbau gleichst du aber nicht das zu kurze Oberrohr aus da du durch den längeren vorbau auch das Gewicht verlagerst und so das Bike frontlastiger wird. Ich würde ein Bike nehmen wo das Oberrohr passt und eine Sattelstütze mit 100 mm anstatt 150 den wer braucht einen verstellweg von 150mm.


----------



## Dice8 (19. Dezember 2012)

Mal eine andere Frage die eher offtopic ist. Ist das Radon Slide 150 8.0 eine Alternative zum Nerve AL+? Sun ringle Inferno 25 LRS sagt mir so garnichts. Ist der besser als der Crossride?


----------



## ms303 (19. Dezember 2012)

Laut der neuen Bike 01/13 sogar die bessere...

Zumindest das Slide 10.0 gegenÃ¼ber dem AL+ 9.0 (Test AM's ab â¬ 3.000).

Und wenn man denen Ã¼berhaupt glauben darf.

Da hat das Slide (wie im Vorjahr) besser abgeschnitten.

Zu den LaufradsÃ¤tzen, nach denen Du gefragt hast, kann ich Dir aber leider nix sagen.


----------



## Dice8 (22. Dezember 2012)

So, habe mir heute das Nerve AL+ in Koblenz als "Bike-to-go" in L geholt. Ich bin den Rahmen in M und danach in L gefahren. Der sehr nette Mitarbeiter meinte auch das beide Rahmen bei mir passen würden und ich je nach Einsatzzweck und Wohlfühlgefühl entscheiden soll. Habe jetzt meine Entscheidung das Bike in M zurück geschickt zu haben nicht bereut! 

Hier nochmal ein Foto nach der Endmontage:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dice8 (23. Dezember 2012)

Heute habe ich die erste Fahrt mit meinem AL+ gemacht. Hier 2 Bilder.


----------



## mirko660 (23. Dezember 2012)

Dice8 schrieb:


> Heute habe ich die erste Fahrt mit meinem AL+ gemacht. Hier 2 Bilder.



Und wie ist es?


----------



## Dice8 (23. Dezember 2012)

Super. Bin höchst zufrieden! Kein Bock mehr auf ein Hardtail


----------



## tomson6666 (23. Dezember 2012)

Dice8 schrieb:


> So, habe mir heute das Nerve AL+ in Koblenz als "Bike-to-go" in L geholt. Ich bin den Rahmen in M und danach in L gefahren. Der sehr nette Mitarbeiter meinte auch das beide Rahmen bei mir passen würden und ich je nach Einsatzzweck und Wohlfühlgefühl entscheiden soll. Habe jetzt meine Entscheidung das Bike in M zurück geschickt zu haben nicht bereut!
> 
> Hier nochmal ein Foto nach der Endmontage:


 
Haben die jetzt endlich auch ein Testbike in L im Showroom?


----------



## Dice8 (23. Dezember 2012)

Leider nicht. Bin ein Nerve AM in L gefahren da der Mitarbeiter von Canyon meinte dass die Geometrie gut zu vergleichen sind obwohl es ein Vorjahresmodell ist. Den Unterschied zwischen M und L merkt man schon deutlich.


----------



## Keeper1407 (23. Dezember 2012)

Danke Dice8 für die Bilder und Infos. Du bist momentan die einzige Info-Quelle zu diesem Bike.

Das mit den Größen M und L habe ich mir gleich gedacht und Dir auch geschrieben. Wir sind in etwa gleich groß (ich 184/87) und M wäre für mich nichts gewesen. Dank Dir als Versuchskarnickel könnte ich mir eigentlich mein L jetzt gleich bestellen.

Da Du jetzt schon unterwegs warst, habe ich noch eine Frage: Wie ist das Fahrverhalten? Damit meine ich Wippen, Agilität, Trägheit usw. Danke im voraus!


----------



## Dice8 (23. Dezember 2012)

Mir gefällt das Fahrverhalten echt gut. Wippen eigentlich gleich Null. Mir ist es jedenfalls nicht negativ aufgefallen. Das hat Canyon echt gut gelöst. Wendig und agil ist mir das Bike genug. Träge kam es mir auch nicht vor. Leider habe ich keinen konkreten Vergleich zu anderen AMs da das mein erstes AM ist und ich vorher nur ein 29er hatte. Wendiger und agiler als ein 29er ist es definitiv!  

Das CTD System der Fox Federelemente (Gabel, Dämpfer)  find ich auch klasse. Im Climb Modus fast wie ein richtiger Lock-Out, Im Trail Modus eine nicht zu harte bzw zu weiche Druckstufe und im Descents meiner Meinung nach echt gut abgestimmt auf "Downhill". 

Was ich noch ändern werde ist eine verstellbare Sattelstütze (Kind Shock) und der Wechsel des Hinterradreifens gegen einen Conti X-King. Der Mountain King II ist wie der Nobby Nic von Schwalbe eine richtige "Panzerkette" auf hartem Untergrund. 

Falls du noch weitere Fragen hast nur zu.


----------



## austriacarp (23. Dezember 2012)

Das CTD System ist um einiges besser wie der nervige RP23


----------



## Dice8 (24. Dezember 2012)

Ich lege nochmal einen nach! Hier ein kurzes Video!

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xA8HMmdroSA"]Kurze Vorstellung des neuen Canyon Nerve AL+ 6.0 Modell 2013 - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Manolo2903 (24. Dezember 2012)

austriacarp schrieb:


> Das CTD System ist um einiges besser wie der nervige RP23



Wie weit geht der Dämpfer im climbmodus rein?


----------



## Dice8 (24. Dezember 2012)

Manolo2903 schrieb:


> Wie weit geht der Dämpfer im climbmodus rein?



In der Wohnung habe ich mit meinen 95 kg nur 8mm geschafft. Ich denke mal 1 cm ist relaistisch wobei die Druckstufe extrem hart ist und man sich schon richtig anstrengen muss damit da was einfedert!


----------



## Manolo2903 (24. Dezember 2012)

Dice8 schrieb:


> In der Wohnung habe ich mit meinen 95 kg nur 8mm geschafft. Ich denke mal 1 cm ist relaistisch wobei die Druckstufe extrem hart ist und man sich schon richtig anstrengen muss damit da was einfedert!



1cm geht der bei mir auch rein, beim fahren wenn ich in den Wiegetriff gehe dann ca 2 cm.


----------



## Dice8 (25. Dezember 2012)

Manolo2903 schrieb:


> 1cm geht der bei mir auch rein, beim fahren wenn ich in den Wiegetriff gehe dann ca 2 cm.



So ist das ja auch laut FOX gewollt


----------



## Manolo2903 (25. Dezember 2012)

Dice8 schrieb:


> So ist das ja auch laut FOX gewollt



Hab schon gedacht das der Dämpfer futsch ist


----------



## Quasarmin (26. Dezember 2012)

austriacarp schrieb:


> Das CTD System ist um einiges besser wie der nervige RP23



Moin

ich finde ja auch dass das CTD ganz gut funktioniert, aber aufgrund der 2x3fachen Auswahlmöglichkeit ist man bei entsprechenden Gelände recht häufig am schalten. Und an manchen Stellen, bei schnellen Wechsel zwischen Anstieg und Abfahrt nimmt man dann doch nicht die Hand vom Lenker um vor oder hinten umzuschalten, weil es die Situation nicht erlaubt. Ich habe mir angewöhnt meist im T-Modus zu fahren, was aber eigentlich nicht der Sinn der Sache ist. Meiner Meinung nach macht CTD nur wirklich Sinn mit der Remotefunktion. Diese aber nachzurüsten ist anscheinend nicht ganz einfach.

Gruß
Armin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dice8 (26. Dezember 2012)

Gibt das dafür nicht ein Nachrüstsatz? 
Würde ich auch kaufen sofern nicht overpriced!


----------



## Dice8 (26. Dezember 2012)

Habs gefunden. Gibt es u.a. bei Bike Components fÃ¼r 90 â¬

http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p33568_CTD-Lenkerremote-Modell-2013-.html


----------



## Quasarmin (26. Dezember 2012)

Moin

ja es gibt einen Hebelsatz und die Züge zum Kaufen. Nur reicht das noch nicht, die Dämpfer/Gabeln die an unseren Canyons verbaut sind, sind die Standard-Ausführungen und nicht die Remoteausführungen an dennen die Züge befestigt werden können.
Es gibt offensichtlich die Möglichkeit die Standarddämpfer mit dem Remote-Cap umzurüsten:
http://service.foxracingshox.com/consumers/Content/Service/QuickTech/CTD_Remote_conversion_proc.htm
OK, wer sich es zutraut. Wo man diese Caps erhalten kann habe ich noch nicht herausgefunden. Es ging mir in erster Linie auch darum zu sagen, das die CTD-Umschaltung an sich ja eine tolle Sache ist, aber eben nur Remote Sinn macht, das ist jedenfalls die Erfahrung die ich damit gemacht habe. Wenn es darauf ankommt, dann brauche ich meine Hände am Lenker.

Gruß
Armin


----------



## Dice8 (26. Dezember 2012)

Danke für die genaue Erklärung. 
Vielleicht gibt es ja einen User der sich so einen Umbau zutraut.


----------



## tomson6666 (27. Dezember 2012)

Dice8 schrieb:


> Ich lege nochmal einen nach! Hier ein kurzes Video!
> 
> Kurze Vorstellung des neuen Canyon Nerve AL+ 6.0 Modell 2013 - YouTube


 
Hallo Dice ! Danke für dein Video ist das erste Bewegte im ganzen Internet glaube ich. Wirkt in bewegten Bildern noch besser als auf den Fotos. bestätigt mich immer mehr ein AL+ in Black Sea zu kaufen !!


----------



## pytek (30. Dezember 2012)

Hallo Leute,
bin auch ganze Zeit am überlegen 7.0 oder 6.0?
Die Bremsen werde ich sowieso austauschen.
Der einzige Unterschied bleibt die Schaltung X9 oder XT/SLX Trigger und natürlich Gabel und der Dämpfer.
Wodurch unterscheiden sich die Gabel und der Däpfer?
Achso und noch die Sattelstütze. Wenn ich mir die Reverb beim 6.0 nachrüsten würde, auch für 200, dann bleiben nur noch 200 unterschied zw. 6.0 und 7.0, wobei ich beim 7.0 wahrscheinlich bessere Sattelstütze, bessere Schaltung und bessere Federung hätte.


----------



## Dice8 (5. Januar 2013)

Wenn dir der Mehrpreis zum 7.0 nicht weh tut dann nimm lieber das. Die Gabel und der Dämpfer sollen am 7.0 besser sein. Ob man den Unterschied  merkt sei mal dahin gestellt. Ich habe das 6.0 genommen da ich mir als Maximum 2000 gesetzt habe. 
Eine absenkbare Sattelstütze am AM ist eigentlich Pflicht. Da ich auf ein Remote sehr gut verzichten kann und ich somit die absenkbare Sattelstütze auch noch im zweit Bike fahren kann habe ich mir die Kind Shock Dropzone gekauft. Hat auch nur 115 gekostet. So blieben noch paar Euros übrig für einen anderen Hinterradreifen und Schläuche mit AV Ventilen


----------



## Lukasd (5. Januar 2013)

Ich überlege mir auch, das nerve al+ 7.0 zu kaufen, hätte aber noch ne frage: da hats ja ne reverb stealth dran, und wenn die des bike verschicken, machen se ja normalerweise die sattelstütze weg, machen die des mit der reverb auch oder lassen die die da dran ( ich wüsst halt ned wie man die wieder einbaut)


----------



## Micha382 (5. Januar 2013)

Die Reverb hängt noch am Schlauch, einfach einstecken und fertig


----------



## Lukasd (5. Januar 2013)

Danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Air-Wastl (11. Februar 2013)

Was für eine PM größe hat eigentlich die Bremsaufnahme
am Rahmen? Kann man Shimano Bremsen 180mm Scheibe
ohne Adapter betreiben?

MFg Wastl


----------



## pytek (11. Februar 2013)

Ende Februar hole ich mein AL+ 7.0 ab. Spätestens dann kann ich Dir es sagen.  Da ich auch die Shimano Bremsen dran schrauben will. 
So viel ich weiß müsste es mit dem vorhandenem Adapter möglich sein.


----------



## Air-Wastl (11. Februar 2013)

Ich wollte sofort auf Xt Bremsen umschwenken und am Lenken mit Ispec
das ganze etwas aufräumen.


----------



## Dice8 (11. Februar 2013)

Hinten ist bei einer 180mm Scheibe ein Avid PM20 Adapter dran. Vielleicht hilft diese Info.


----------



## Air-Wastl (11. Februar 2013)

Was beschreibt denn dieses PM 5 / 6 / 7? 
Ist das eine Längenangabe in Zoll oder
irgendein durchnumerierter Standart 
mit Irgendeinem Umrechnefaktor?



> Die Avid Adapter fuer die Montage der Vorderrad Bremsen 180 mm Bremsscheibe und Gabeln mit Post Mount 6 Scheibenbremsbefestigung.
> 
> Dieser Adapter wird auch zur Montage der Hinterrad Bremsen bei 160 mm Scheiben am Rahmen mit Post Mount 5 Aufnahme verwendet.
> 
> ...



Weil wenn ich mir das zum Avid PM 20 durchlese bin ich total
verwirt. Ich würde halt gerne im Vorraus wissen was ich für Adapter brauche
dann könnte ich die Bremse schon mal ordern.

MFG Wastl


----------



## MikeZ (11. Februar 2013)

Mach´s Dir doch nicht so schwer!

Die Avid-Bremse hat eine Postmount-Befestigung, die XT auch.
Der Rahmen hat eine Postmount-Aufnahme für 160mm Bremsscheiben, verbaut ist eine 180mm Scheibe.

Willst Du also 160mm fahren, montierst Du die neue Bremse ohne Adapter. Bei 180mm montierst Du die XT-Bremse mit dem Adapter, der an Deinem Bike dran ist. Für 200mm brauchst Du dann tatsächlich einen neuen Adapter, nämlich PM auf PM+40mm.
Wobei letzteres am Hinterrad bei einem AM eigentlich nur Sinn macht, wenn Du >130kg wiegst...

Du kannst sogar die Avid-Bremsscheiben dran lassen, die funktionieren mit der XT-Bremse auch!


----------



## MikeZ (11. Februar 2013)

Noch was:

Wenn Du auch die Bremsscheiben wechselst, wirst Du vorne doch einen anderen Adapter brauchen, weil Avid 200mm Scheiben baut, Shimano aber 203mm....
Dann brauchst Du den hier:

*VR Postmount auf Postmount:* 
- Bremszange: Postmount
- Bremsaufnahme (Gabel): Postmount
- Scheibengröße: 203mm
- Herstellernummer: I-SMMAF203PPA
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=13747


----------



## austriacarp (11. Februar 2013)

MikeZ schrieb:


> Noch was:
> 
> Wenn Du auch die Bremsscheiben wechselst, wirst Du vorne doch einen anderen Adapter brauchen, weil Avid 200mm Scheiben baut, Shimano aber 203mm....


Avid Bremsscheibe 203mm 
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=15263


----------



## Air-Wastl (11. Februar 2013)

Danke für die Hilfe. Fehlt jetzt nur noch das Rad  
Aber erst mal hin fahren und angucken. 

MFG Wastl


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MikeZ (11. Februar 2013)

austriacarp schrieb:


> Avid Bremsscheibe 203mm
> http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=15263



Am Nerve AM ist aber eine 200mm Avid verbaut... 
Air-Wastl wird ja kaum eine XT-Bremse dranschrauben und sich dazu extra eine 203mm Avid-Scheibe holen, wenn eine 200er dran ist


----------



## pytek (11. Februar 2013)

MikeZ schrieb:


> Am Nerve AM ist aber eine 200mm Avid verbaut...
> Air-Wastl wird ja kaum eine XT-Bremse dranschrauben und sich dazu extra eine 203mm Avid-Scheibe holen, wenn eine 200er dran ist



Vielleicht hat er schon eine 203mm Scheibe von Shimano. ð


----------



## cyou (5. März 2013)

Spielt es eigentlich ne Rolle ob das Nerve AL+ 7.0 von einem Mann oder Frau gefahren wird? ;-) Das S würde meiner Holden gut stehn...


----------



## Dice8 (5. März 2013)

Egal. Meine Holde bekommt morgen Ihr Nerve AL 6.0


----------



## cyou (5. März 2013)

Verschärft... Danke


----------



## cbra84 (26. März 2013)

Wollte mir auch das Canyon Nerve AL 6.0 kaufen. Hab im April Urlaub und wollte da Biken, leider ist das Bike *erst wieder ab KW23 lieferbar* laut Canyon Homepage und Telefonberatung.  für die Telefonberatung bei Canyon, sehr nett finde ich. Was meint ihr soll ich es jetzt schon bestellen oder kann ich noch bis zum Mai warten?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Manolo2903 (26. März 2013)

cbra84 schrieb:


> Wollte mir auch das Canyon Nerve AL 6.0 kaufen. Hab im April Urlaub und wollte da Biken, leider ist das Bike *erst wieder ab KW36 lieferbar* laut Canyon Homepage und Telefonberatung.  für die Telefonberatung bei Canyon, sehr nett finde ich. Was meint ihr soll ich es jetzt schon bestellen oder kann ich noch bis zum Mai warten?



Ob du warten kannst musst du wissen....ich würde jetzt schon bestellen oder mal hinfahren vielleicht ist ein anderes bike interressant.


----------



## seb4all (28. März 2013)

Kann man mit einem Al+  so was fahren?


[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uoW2qfZcGGo"]Singletrail HÃ¶llenritt - YouTube[/nomedia]

Gruß


----------



## Lukasd (28. März 2013)

Ja des kann man mit nem al+ fahren, aber nur wenn du die entsprechende Fahrtechnik beherrschst!   
PS:  Ein Freund ist mit nem 160mm Enduro in Wildbad die IXS downhill runter, des waren zwar definitiv die grenzen des bikes aber es ging trotzdem


----------



## Dice8 (28. März 2013)

Ist das eine Funfrage? 
Ich habe jetzt nur bis zur Minuten 5 geschaut und Frage mich warum die das Video "Höllenritt" nennen...
Bis auf meterhohe Drops fahre ich alles mit meinem AL+


----------



## seb4all (28. März 2013)

Ich wüßte mal gern wo bei dem AL+ die grenzen liegen. Das Bike sieht nämlich hammer aus.


----------



## austriacarp (28. März 2013)

Das kann man mit einen Hardtail auch fahren das kommt eher auf den Fahrer an als auf das Bike was man damit fahren kann.


----------



## seb4all (28. März 2013)

Oke gut zu wiesen


----------



## Dice8 (29. März 2013)

seb4all schrieb:


> Ich wüßte mal gern wo bei dem AL+ die grenzen liegen. Das Bike sieht nämlich hammer aus.



Die Hauptgrenze des AL+ sind zu hohe Drops. Dafür ist es nicht ausgelegt. Alles was größer 1 Meter ist und ins Flat geht würde ich mit dem AL+ (wahrscheinlich ) nicht springen.


----------



## seb4all (29. März 2013)

Mhm ok aber ein Meter ist ja schon einiges oder?


----------



## Fieser-Kardinal (29. März 2013)

Sag mal sind die Gabeln wirklich so schlecht wie dieser Schreiber behauptet? Das verwirrt mich jetzt schon sehr und bringt mich eigentlich eher davon ab mir das AL+ 8.0 zu holen ...



AlBirdy schrieb:


> ...
> Insbesondere die Talas Gabeln (Fox Dämpfer sind bis auf den DHX Air durchweg positiv zu bezeichnen, auch wenn es die gleiche Leistung beim Monarch für deutlich weniger Geld gibt) die in solchen Kompletträdern wie dem Radon verbaut sind, sind schlichtweg schrecklich. Die 32er Talas ist wohl eine der schlechtesten Gabeln die man für Geld kaufen kann. Ich habe einige gefahren und die Leistung ist wirklich unterirdisch, insbesondere wenn es sich um die günstigen O/B Versionen ohne einstellbare high/low Druckstufe handelt. Float (mit FIT Kartusche) und Van sind völlig ok, werden in solchen AM Rädern aber so gut wie nie verbaut, weil alle damit werben, dass man ja unbedingt eine Absenkung der Gabel bräuchte.



Was meint ihr dazu?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## QE2 (30. März 2013)

Fieser-Kardinal schrieb:


> Sag mal sind die Gabeln wirklich so schlecht wie dieser Schreiber behauptet? Das verwirrt mich jetzt schon sehr und bringt mich eigentlich eher davon ab mir das AL+ 8.0 zu holen ...
> 
> 
> 
> Was meint ihr dazu?



Wenn die so schlecht wären, würden Canyon und andere renommierten Hersteller die nicht auf fast allen Bikes verbauen


----------



## shibaluba (4. April 2013)

Dice8 schrieb:


> Egal. Meine Holde bekommt morgen Ihr Nerve AL 6.0



Und ist sie zufrieden mit ihrem AL 6.0?


----------



## Dice8 (4. April 2013)

JA, ist Sie. Sie wollte ein günstiges Fully mit guter Ausstattung und das hat Sie auch mit dem AL 6.0 bekommen.


----------

